# Combat Aircraft Full Loading



## rousseau (Apr 11, 2007)

Could MiG-31 and PANAVIA Tornado carry four external fuel tanks? For Tornado, I mean 4 Hindenburg external fuel tanks. If you saw this before please upload photo to prove, thanx alot.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont think it can

I cant seem to find anything


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont either. I wonder if the Luftwaffe Tornado that crashed today in Switzerland had externals on her. She was flying up from Corsica and landed in Switzerland to refuel (which is why I dont think she had externals) and shortly after takeoff crashed.


----------



## amrit (Apr 12, 2007)

Panavia Tornado GR.Mk1:

Fuel and load: 
internal fuel - 11,211 lb (5090 kg); 
external fuel - up to 13,200 lb (5988 kg) in two 2250-litre (594-US gal) and two 1500-litre (396-US gal) or *four 1500-litre drop tanks*; 
nominal maximum ordnance - more than 9000 kg (19,841 lb)

I just can't find any pics with all four tanks


----------

